# [SOLVED] tsstcorp cddvdw sh-s223c Samsung DVD problems



## danj22

The problems are the DVD can not read any cd/dvd and give me a notificationn "Put a cd into the device" .

What I do
1) I install the last firmware for the DVD from Samsung
The first cd rom was open but wih another the device was not read 

2) uninstall the drive for the cd ,restart the pc and with the first cd the read function work but with a second cd the device not read.

3) try to run automatic fix from Microsoft site with errors.

4) Uninstall Nero 

Any help ?

Windows 7 pro /64 bit, Gigabyte Ma78lmt-Us2h, Phenom II x4 925,Nvidia 8400 GS ,Themaltake Litepower 600 W, 2 G x2 1333 DDR3 Kingston


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: tsstcorp cddvdw sh-s223c Samsung DVD problems*

Uninstall the drive from Device Manager and restart the PC.

After Windows restarts the drive will be reinstalled.

Try removing the Upper and Lower Filters manually (instructions below)

Manual Steps to Removing Upper and Lower Filters

Try cleaning the lens using a cleaning kit.


----------



## danj22

The only action I do is un- install the Software from Samsung ,TruDirect and all work fine.
Thanks for all


----------

